# Moving to Riviera del Sol



## Muire (Sep 16, 2013)

Hi All,
I am an expat living in Madrid for just over a year now and have decided to move South in preference for a better climate.
On my 2nd 'recky' I have viewed a very nice apartment in Riviera between Fuengirola and Marbella at what I think is a good price although it needs full refurbishment in the medium term. It has a nice view and is about 12 min walk from the nearest beach, which for me are 2 'must haves'. 
Any comments / tips on the area from anybody local or otherwise would be much appreciated. 
Me: Single male, fit fifties, like fishing sea shore walks,currently fair level of Spanish language.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

We know the area very well, we've stayed on the wrong side of the coast road before, but never again. Don't write off La Cala either as it is beach side and has everything required to keep you ticking over. Without knowing your budget I can't really recommend anything specific, however there was a second line beach with fabulous sea views in the private part of Dona Lola. Gold Crown time share resorts cost circa €1200 p/a for 24/7 security, manicured gardens, regular external decor and indoor/outdoor pools, gymnasium etc, if my memory serves it was on the market in May this year at circa €180,000.

Good hunting.


----------



## slatts (Sep 17, 2013)

*Riviera del sol*

I have an apartment here and like every area there are goods and not so goods thankfully not many of the latter There are good places to eat and drink plenty of choice of shops etc. and al in all a great place to settle plus lots of felloe expats

Regards

Slatts


----------



## Muire (Sep 16, 2013)

Hi Crookesey and Slatts

Appreciated, 
.... the apartment is far enough away from the coast road so as not to be imposed upon by the stress and noise, yet on a hight with a view to the East over the sea. Mature garden with pool, seems well maintained so fine for me. It does not have secure parking however but seems to be plenty of street parking available....should I have concerns about that ?
Also I have been told that the occupation can drop to 25/30% in winter as most owners are 2nd home owners...again I don't see a down side to this but would appreciate any input.
I note that all the older properties don't have central heating in preference to stand alone heaters ..... is this adequate ? 
The coast road is


----------



## 73Expat (Sep 17, 2013)

*Moving to Riviera*

Hi, I know this area well. You have the Mas supermarket at the end of the hill and Open Cor which is open on Sundays and til late all year.
I wouldnt be worried about on street parking. 
Occupancy can drop a lot its true. Though Davids bar, Georges, the Cafe around the corner from Georges, Internet Cafe in the Riviera Mall remain busy with expats and locals all year round. 
Basically, you would be able to get out and go somewhere and be surrounded by others all year round. It isnt a ghost town in the entire area.
It does get cold here in winter. You may need to seal your windows/draught exclude better. Electric heaters can be expensive. A gas heater may be a more economical choice.
I used Briteman properties to help me originally and Brian was super.
It is quite an English speaking area though has a nice mix. Plenty to keep you busy here year round. 
Easy drive to La Cala, Fuengirola or Marbella


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

Muire said:


> Hi Crookesey and Slatts
> 
> Appreciated,
> .... the apartment is far enough away from the coast road so as not to be imposed upon by the stress and noise, yet on a hight with a view to the East over the sea. Mature garden with pool, seems well maintained so fine for me. It does not have secure parking however but seems to be plenty of street parking available....should I have concerns about that ?
> ...


It sounds as though it's been used as a holiday home, electric central heating will be very expensive to run. Riviera del Sol has always been the poor man's Miraflores, if I were you I'd take a pen and paper and walk on the beach from Cabapino to La Cala, taking note of every for sale sign.


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

crookesey said:


> It sounds as though it's been used as a holiday home, electric central heating will be very expensive to run. Riviera del Sol has always been the poor man's Miraflores, if I were you I'd take a pen and paper and walk on the beach from Cabapino to La Cala, taking note of every for sale sign.


My parents lived at Riviera del Sol. They had a beautiful place with lovely neighbours. There was nothing poor about it. They were members of the Miraflores bowls club and I used to fly over from the UK to compete in competitions. I accept in those days it was before the last housing boom, but some restaurants are still there. We knew several owners of bars and restaurants and there was always a great atmosphere. They are both still in Spain, but not this world!


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

Aron said:


> My parents lived at Riviera del Sol. They had a beautiful place with lovely neighbours. There was nothing poor about it. They were members of the Miraflores bowls club and I used to fly over from the UK to compete in competitions. I accept in those days it was before the last housing boom, but some restaurants are still there. We knew several owners of bars and restaurants and there was always a great atmosphere. They are both still in Spain, but not this world!


It was better when the time-share element was in it's pomp, IMHO the only place to buy these days is either beach front side of the road or in a village such as Benalmadena Pueblo. We knew a couple who swore by Riviera del Sol many years ago, you can pick up an apartment up for circa €60K these days.

Sorry about your parents, you only ever have the two, I've got zero as well.


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

crookesey said:


> It was better when the time-share element was in it's pomp, IMHO the only place to buy these days is either beach front side of the road or in a village such as Benalmadena Pueblo. We knew a couple who swore by Riviera del Sol many years ago, you can pick up an apartment up for circa €60K these days.
> 
> Sorry about your parents, you only ever have the two, I've got zero as well.


We did think when we moved to Spain over 10 years ago about buying an apartment there, but we were saddened to see how busy the whole of the Mijas Costa had become, so we went the other side of Malage, 15 kilometres inland to a rural area and bought a villa. Traffic is less, people in general are less, the locals are amazingly friendly and so helpful.
We have relatives in the Marbella to Estepona area. After a visit I'm always glad to get away from all that traffic.


----------



## Muire (Sep 16, 2013)

Thanks for coming back woth your views, … I have have done an awfull lot of musing over the last few days and clearly need a 3rd recky to the area . Hence coming down tomorrow Tuesday again. (with my tail between my legs with a local estate agent, I pretty much told him I would buy an apartment )
Madrid is currently in the full throngs of its sweet spot weather – perfectly sunny dry days, just right and am loath to leave (in 3 weeks time it turns )
I feel I will be making that beach walk between La Cala and Calapino with my note book, good to at least hear of it. My suspicean is that my budget will tend to suggest 2nd tear off the beach since I like a bit of space for my money. 
A clear uplifting view is valuable to me Riviera seems good enough ..
Thanks for the Briteman mention , I will be seeing some offerings from them.

A clear down side for me here is the poor public transport communications link to Fuengirola. I need to make regular visits there to avail of the cuple of excellent organic health food shops (got a health issue -long storey!) but getting a car will become a priority.

The soonest you mention your plans here to anyone the next thing they advise a completely different ‘have you looked at A B or C’ ....................... !!


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

It's Puerto Cabopino by the way, and who told you that public transport was bad? The Fuengirola - Marbella vv bus service is very good and stupidly cheap.


----------



## Swerve (Jun 29, 2011)

Why not just rent for a while and then you can have a real good look round. A few thousand euros spent on rent may save you a hell of a lot more if you make the wrong decision on a property. Also the euro may gain in value. Not holding my breath on that one though.


----------



## Muire (Sep 16, 2013)

Spoke to a some people at the bus stop when I was looking around there, .... 
I am coming down again today and will view a bit more.


----------



## Muire (Sep 16, 2013)

yes .... beginning to think of some renting option might be the way to go ....


----------



## Swerve (Jun 29, 2011)

Your best bet is try to rent the house property that you have an eye on. Ask the agent you never know. They maybe able to swing it for you with a view to buy. Buenas suertas


----------



## Muire (Sep 16, 2013)

Tried that , they are not interested ,...... have now looked at another one in the complex and will see another one tomorrow,...


----------



## Swerve (Jun 29, 2011)

Keep us posted and I hope you get one in the same place you want to buy.


----------



## Muire (Sep 16, 2013)

Thanks , I will .......... doing a lot of thinking at the moment and need to come to lobby for internet,. also am driving around a lot


----------



## Allie-P (Feb 11, 2013)

We are currently looking to long term rent in La Cala........I have fallen in love with the place.

Unfortunately, so has everyone else - it is, therefore, proving difficult


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

Allie-P said:


> We are currently looking to long term rent in La Cala........I have fallen in love with the place.
> 
> Unfortunately, so has everyone else - it is, therefore, proving difficult


Have you tried Torrenueva, only a short walk into La Cala?


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

crookesey said:


> Have you tried Torrenueva, only a short walk into La Cala?


I should have said, if you enter it via the cambio de sentido go for the high ground, it's mosquito heaven where it's lower than the coast road. Failing that a little further away (where the lighthouse sits on the hill) there's El Faro, plenty of small detached villas with pools and parking, I saw one for sale at €199,950 so I can't see the l/t rent being that high.

Happy hunting.


----------



## Allie-P (Feb 11, 2013)

crookesey said:


> I should have said, if you enter it via the cambio de sentido go for the high ground, it's mosquito heaven where it's lower than the coast road. Failing that a little further away (where the lighthouse sits on the hill) there's El Faro, plenty of small detached villas with pools and parking, I saw one for sale at €199,950 so I can't see the l/t rent being that high.
> 
> Happy hunting.



Hi, crookesy - thank you for the tips.

We were in Torrenueva, only yesterday.....lots of beautiful properties, some for sale - none advertised as rental.....only, the villa where the British family shooting tragedy occurred - which, they are trying to rent out on a weekly, holiday basis.

A fantastic 'corner' shop there, though - it seemed to sell, everything......

We will return to our agents &, possibly, extend the area. Many suitable properties advertised on the Internet. They never, ever, reply to any online enquiries, though & we are Spanish residents !!


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

Allie-P said:


> Hi, crookesy - thank you for the tips.
> 
> We were in Torrenueva, only yesterday.....lots of beautiful properties, some for sale - none advertised as rental.....only, the villa where the British family shooting tragedy occurred - which, they are trying to rent out on a weekly, holiday basis.
> 
> ...


If it's the corner shop that I think it is, have a butchers at the locked drinks cabinet, if I recall there was a 1950's Rioja priced up at mega money, the last time I was in. If you go up the hill to the time-share apartments the guys there will know of any rental property in the area, they probably look after a few of them. Come to think of it, some of the privately owned apartments in MacDonalds Dona Lola in Calahonda are let out long term these days, you'll have to search on line, and remember it's not only the white ones that are privately owned, there's a penthouse behind the heated pool where I understand the UK owner will consider long term lets, Taggy the guy who owns the mini market might be able to help you.

Cheers


----------



## Allie-P (Feb 11, 2013)

Much appreciated, crookesey - many thanks,

I love this Forum x


----------



## rosiemist1 (Oct 12, 2013)

Hi... I am on a gap year and from the UK. I am planning on coming over to Mijas for some winter golf training at the end of this month at La Cala.. just wondering if anyone knew of any jobs in the area (english speaking). Or maybe could you recommend any well known English owned bars/restaurants?

Thanks 
Rosie


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

rosiemist1 said:


> Hi... I am on a gap year and from the UK. I am planning on coming over to Mijas for some winter golf training at the end of this month at La Cala.. just wondering if anyone knew of any jobs in the area (english speaking). Or maybe could you recommend any well known English owned bars/restaurants?
> 
> Thanks
> Rosie



I had a friend who did some golf training, we met when we worked in Club la Costa doing telesales, selling timeshare. It was a tough job and commission only - meaning you had to pay autonomo and were self employed. But maybe contact them??? 

Theres not much else - high unemployment and bars struggling in the recession!

Jo xxx


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

rosiemist1 said:


> Hi... I am on a gap year and from the UK. I am planning on coming over to Mijas for some winter golf training at the end of this month at La Cala.. just wondering if anyone knew of any jobs in the area (english speaking). Or maybe could you recommend any well known English owned bars/restaurants?
> 
> Thanks
> Rosie


La Cala de Mijas is a lovely area, but looking for work is not possible due to the economic climate. Winter certainly isn't a good time as many bars close out of season.
If you want a good meal out in a traditional Spanish restaurant, close to La Cala golf is a restaurant called El Jinete. It is one of our favourite places.


----------



## Allie-P (Feb 11, 2013)

Aron said:


> La Cala de Mijas is a lovely area, but looking for work is not possible due to the economic climate. Winter certainly isn't a good time as many bars close out of season.
> If you want a good meal out in a traditional Spanish restaurant, close to La Cala golf is a restaurant called El Jinete. It is one of our favourite places.




La Cala is indeed a lovely area - which is why long term, central rentals are like gold dust !

We have just found one- by sheer perseverance & some luck... It is reasonably priced & only 1 minute walk to the beach.

To echo other posts - to find the individual perfect location - one needs to be living in Spain


----------



## imissmarmite (Oct 28, 2013)

Hi Muire,

We have just returned to the UK for a 3 months after spending the last 5 yrs in Riviera Del Sol.

We loved the area but I would strongly recommend a car as that hill up from the carreterra is a killer.

There is a great little supermarket if you go up the hill from Max Beach (now called Chez Max) and turn right at the top. It sells lots of essentials and many things like chocolate, Dolmio sauces etc are often cheaper than the UK.

The beach is OK but no paseo to stroll around but the location is great for getting to places like Marbella, Banus and the airport is only 25-30 mins away as well as fuengirola and benalmadena being close by.

Have you looked at calahonda? its very close to riviera but has a nice strip of bars and shops for when visitors come over to see you.

tips, Davids bar is overpriced so avoid when possible.
Beach close to Mc Donalds is great. lovely chiringito with great atmosphere in the summer.
La cala is close by and has a mercadona which is much cheaper than mas or opencore.

Any questions feel free to get in touch.


----------

